# Bridgeport Vise Jaws



## tplankar (Mar 21, 2015)

Anyone know of a source for Bridgeport mill vise replacement jaws?  I'd rather purchase them than make them due to time constraints.


----------



## 18w (Mar 21, 2015)

http://monsterjaws.com/ They make steel and aluminum. Just measure your bolt spacing and size. I believe the Bridgeport vise may have a different bolt spacing than the Kurts and their copies. I have been happy with their products and service.


Darrell


----------



## tplankar (Mar 22, 2015)

18w said:


> http://monsterjaws.com/ They make steel and aluminum. Just measure your bolt spacing and size. I believe the Bridgeport vise may have a different bolt spacing than the Kurts and their copies. I have been happy with their products and service.
> 
> 
> Darrell


Thanks for the quick reply Darrell!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 22, 2015)

Just a FYI, the jaws MonsterJaws sells (great vendor by the way) are soft jaws and are meant to be machined for custom fixturing (even their steel ones). They're sized for Kurt style vises. I don't know if anyone does sell BP vise replacement jaws (if Hardinge does they're probably not cheap) but another option is to buy pre hardened ground stock to make new jaws.


----------



## 18w (Mar 22, 2015)

It dawned on me that I remember now that Bridgeport jaws bolt on backwards from Kurt style vises. The jaws are tapped for 3/8" bolts iirc  as opposed to counterbored holes in the Kurt style. I actually prefer soft jaws, both steel and aluminum, more versatile. You can machine them for specific tasks as Will mentioned and they save your cutters if getting too close to a jaw. Monster Jaws has blank jaws that you can drill and tap to fit and they are finished flat enough for most work. If you need hardened steel jaws I know of no one making them for your application. Having to tap threaded holes means hardening and grinding after tapping. You could also use O1 or A1 ground stock and use as is. It won't be hard but has a ground finish. Hardening will warp the material so then it would have to be ground again. Can you just have your existing jaws reground?

Darrell


----------



## EmilioG (May 25, 2015)

Don't you need Heinmann transfer screws?


----------



## pineyfolks (May 26, 2015)

If you can, turn them around or over to get you through the job until you find a set.


----------

